# Badlands pack or alice pack



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok i am needing a pack that i can use to haul a Elk out in as few trips as possible.

I would like to keep my budget low if possible 

I am looking at the Badlads OX pack or a Alice pack with frame 
I know the badlands pack is a little more than i want to spend (i get a good discount)
but I dont know if a good Alice pack will be just as good and cost less 

I plan on carrying 80+ Lbs out at a time 

What are you suggestions as have no field experiance with Badlands Packs


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

If you're looking for a hunting pack that doubles as a meat hauler, badlands (2200, 2800), eberlestock (X2, Just One), and others have some good ones that are cheaper and more practical than the OX. Also, I've hauled multiple elk with a $5 pawn shop pack frame. They still work great. No need to break the bank.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

All the packs previously listed can do the job....I personally use the Badlands 2200 and last year alone, I helped pack out 4 different elk. At a minimum, you are looking at two trips, IF you learn hoe to bone out the quarters. Go to elk101.com and they have a video that shows you how to do this. If u leave the bone in, double the trips. Elk are big animals, especially if you are llucky enough to get a branch antlered bull. Good luck......


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I got me a Badlands 2800 used for $80 last year. I love it, I need to send it in for repairs though. Luckily it's all covered for life so I just have to pay for the shipping!


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

I actually bought a new Badlands sacrifice pack I liked how it is bigger than the 2800 by nearly 1000 Cu Inchs and weighs only 4lbs and still has a stainless steel frame
If you are up around 9000 south in Sandy you can drop it off and save the shipping fees.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

wilky said:


> I actually bought a new Badlands sacrifice pack I liked how it is bigger than the 2800 by nearly 1000 Cu Inchs and weighs only 4lbs and still has a stainless steel frame
> I also get 50% off with my work so was a good deal. If you are up around 9000 south in Sandy you can drop it off and save the shipping fees.


Nice! That is a good bag! I think I will do that sometime. That would probably save me some money.


----------

